# Problems with Sportster



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have the first model of the Sportster in my car & I am wondering if it is time for a new radio.

I have probably had it for about 3 years & had never had any reception problems. However, lately the radio works fine for about 5-10 minutes. Then the sounds just goes off. The usual 'Acquiring Signal' does not come up on the screen. The screen is still showing the song & there is just no sound. 

Then when I turn it off & then back on, it the says 'Acquiring Signal' & never does pick up a signal. 

The antenna does not appear to be damaged. 

Has anyone had this similar problem? Any suggestions or is it time for a new radio?

Thanks.


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

Did the first Sportster have a docking station? If so, see if you can try a different dock. You could always try a different antenna also. Otherwise, you were just looking for an excuse to get a new Sportster 5 or a Starmate 4. Keep in mind the FM Mods on the newer models are not as strong as the old receivers, so you may need an FM adapter to hook up with your antenna.


----------



## Behmer01655 (Jan 18, 2006)

I had the same problem over a year ago. I had to buy a new receiver. I got a Starmate 4 and I've never been happier.


----------



## captcab_99 (Feb 3, 2007)

cyclone27 said:


> I have the first model of the Sportster in my car & I am wondering if it is time for a new radio.
> 
> I have probably had it for about 3 years & had never had any reception problems. However, lately the radio works fine for about 5-10 minutes. Then the sounds just goes off. The usual 'Acquiring Signal' does not come up on the screen. The screen is still showing the song & there is just no sound.
> 
> ...


Turns out the old Sportsters are prone to overheat and mine did exactly that. It started when I bought the boombox and the heat had a hard time escaping from the rear. Sirius sold me a new sportster replay for something like $40 and gave me 3-4 months free so it all worked out.


----------

